# Il Violino



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Il Violino
Bach (Composer), Capriccio Stravagante (Performer), Cembalo) Skip Sempe (Harpsichord (Piano)

Release Date 1995
Duration57:35
Genre
Classical
Styles
Chamber Music


----------

